# ISO home & property in SE PA, Owner finance or RTO



## LIAlleyCat (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm looking for a home with a bit of land (I'd like at least half an acre but to get into the area will look at anything .2 or larger) in an area where I can have chickens (currently at 5) that is either cheap or can be done as a rent to own or owner finance (160K or under) while I wait for my house in NY to sell. 

I'm trying to relocate to the area from NY and have stellar credit (around 840), but due to the cost of living in NY, very little savings (about 15K). I cannot get another mortgage until I sell my NY house bought with my Ex and get off that mortgage. 

I really like the Chester and Lancaster County areas, but open to others as well. Need to be within commuting distance (35-45 mins) of a place to work. 

Mobile homes are fine as are fixer uppers as long as they are live-able. Not really picky about the house as long as I can have the chickens I'll be happier than here in NY!

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I grew up in Lancaster county. Love the area. But WAY, WAY, WAY, too many people for me now. 75 years ago, it was where I would love to live. 

Chester county is an expensive area to live with the highest property taxes in the state. Lancaster county isn't cheap either. 

Can't suggest a whole lot except to keep looking.

Where are you commuting to?


----------



## LIAlleyCat (Apr 24, 2014)

Still looking for a job, but have had a few promising leads in the area around West Chester.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

From West Chester, you're a pretty easy shot over towards southern Lancaster county. Then again, it may not be a drastic enough difference in taxes to make the commute worth it. Coming out Rt. 1, it does get fairly rural as you get over towards Oxford and prices will come down as you head west. 

Best I can suggest is that if you find a job, you can think about renting a place short term so you can go exploring and looking from closer by. It does help to be in an area you're shopping in as it's easy to hide the "warts" when advertising a property for sale, even with selective pictures.

Good luck!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Expensive area, going a little further like Oxford might be a little better, Delaware has cheaper property taxes and it's just around the corner from your desired location..


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Or you could cross over the river (Susquehanna) into eastern York County. If you stay close to Route 30 Lancaster and West Chester aren't to bad of a drive. We presently live in York County about 7 miles from Route 30 and I work in Lancaster. It's roughly a 25-30 minute drive for me to get to work.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Crossing the river into York county would probably lower your tax bill a little and get you more property for your dollar but you'd have a serious commute from West Chester. From West Chester to Wrightsville would likely be over 1 hour, perhaps pushing towards 1.5 hours, depending on traffic, probably pushing about 60 miles one way. It would have to be a heck of a good job for me to be thinking about a commute like that. 

If you're still looking, there are other towns that may have work. There is a fair bit of money around the Lancaster area, perhaps Hershey and Harrisburg, too, somewhat depending upon what kind of work you do. Property prices typically reflect that, though, so it's a bit of a trade off.


----------



## EAParent (May 31, 2014)

If you're in the tech industry, maybe you could look in to working from home. Many companies that allow this only require that you come in for a face-to-face a few times per year. Some of them will even pay for your trip. 

Now that I'm thinking of it, there are other industries than tech who are doing this now. 

I'd suggest making a detailed list of what you can do, and then research remote opportunities. It would open up your geographical opportunities, make you more flexible as far as location...but less flexible as far as internet access.

Good luck in your search, and reaching your dreams!


----------



## LIAlleyCat (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks all. 

Renting would be a very difficult thing since I have 5 chickens as pets as well as cats and a parrot. Not exactly a landlords dream.

I'm not in tech, but have been looking into the work from home thing. Seems for non-tech positions pay is pretty low unless you work for a company where you do some from home and just go to the office a few days a month.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

LIAlleyCat said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Renting would be a very difficult thing since I have 5 chickens as pets as well as cats and a parrot. Not exactly a landlords dream.
> 
> I'm not in tech, but have been looking into the work from home thing. Seems for non-tech positions pay is pretty low unless you work for a company where you do some from home and just go to the office a few days a month.


Maybe not as hard as you might think. You're just not the typical "city" renter. 

We rented an old house in the country years ago, pretty much did anything we wanted, including a big garden and chickens. 

Don't count the idea out. Never know... might just be the perfect place out there for you.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

If looking into West Chester PA..you are a short drive to Delaware by the new highways. I lived in and around ..grew up...in those areas. i could not wait....to move my young family out of there and that was 40 years ago. Never regretted it or would think of moving back.."down state". Now. live in Tioga count and even though it has changed over these many years still remains rural and country. Good Luck in your search.


----------



## LIAlleyCat (Apr 24, 2014)

Helena said:


> If looking into West Chester PA..you are a short drive to Delaware by the new highways. I lived in and around ..grew up...in those areas. i could not wait....to move my young family out of there and that was 40 years ago. Never regretted it or would think of moving back.."down state". Now. live in Tioga count and even though it has changed over these many years still remains rural and country. Good Luck in your search.



I've seen some places that looked nice online in that area, but is there work there? I'm currently an Executive Assistant and have done some Project Assistant work too.


----------



## cur huntin' kid (Apr 15, 2007)

I live in Oxford and taxes are high and only get higher as you move closer to West Chester if you really want to live in this area and you dont mind the drive I would seriously consider Southern Lancaster County. But as others have said I would not really move into this area, a lot of people and more keep coming. Relocating is always an option if given the right circumstances.


----------

